# 2391 help



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

Whats 2391 ? Union ? Inspector ?


----------



## shaunbernard (Oct 29, 2007)

c & g 2391 inspection & test


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

mollydog said:


> Whats 2391 ? Union ? Inspector ?


It's because he is on the UK site. Still not put his location on though.

Get the NICEIC book on Inspection and Testing...job done:thumbsup:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

2391 know your terminology. cpc etc, not twin and earth:thumbsup:


----------



## davepros (Jan 24, 2009)

Guidance notes 3 is what I used, but the people who ran the course (Lockwell) also supply a very good folder of info.


----------



## ohm-my-god (Sep 5, 2009)

yes terminology is key, knowing your figures etc...


----------



## bonjovi (Aug 16, 2009)

shaunbernard said:


> just joined the 2391 course for inspection & test, has anybody any suggestions for good reference books that would help me. test in 6weeks


17th edition regs book a must 
guidance note 3 a must
onsite guide a must
about £120 the lot not cheep


----------



## Lukeallen88 (Jan 21, 2011)

Got my 2391 in march very nervous about it to be honest.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

It was hard when I did it, have you guys done the course?


----------



## Lukeallen88 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ive done my 2392 so im ok with the methods and terminology but havent had much on site testing experience so nervous about the faults. Start revising now i think.


----------

